# 320Ah 12v Lithium Ion battery now on the market



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

££££££££££££££££££££££££ I don't know how many yet but they won't be cheap!

These are top end batteries for marine use by Mastervolt, 2,000 cycles to 80% discharge and considerably smaller and lighter than equivalent lead acid batteries.

I saw this in a marine trade magazine today, their website says:

"Used primarily in smaller devices such as mobile phones and laptops, Li-Ion (Lithium ion) batteries are appreciated for their limited size and weight, low rate of self-discharge and lack of 'memory effect'. We asked ourselves whether this technology could be put to more robust use? How about on a large, seagoing yacht, an advanced sailboat *or a van with sensitive equipment onboard*? After some extensive R&D, the answer was a resounding yes. 
Mastervolt has now developed the first-ever high-capacity Li-Ion battery which can easily and safely be deployed in such demanding environments. This advance is sure to revolutionise the way yacht owners, yards and contractors see things in terms of batteries.

Two elements determine the amount of useful power that a battery can deliver: The charge/discharge efficiency and the extent of the authorised depth of discharge (DOD), a factor that can dramatically lower the lifespan of a battery. The Mastervolt Li-Ion battery is up to 15% more efficient than a traditional lead-acid battery."

Full specs here

Will try and find a price

Kev


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

OK don't get too excited.......... I've just found a price $6,635 - no typo, it really is $6,635.

End of thread?


----------



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

http://www.dedicatedmarinesupplies.com/products/MLI-12{47}320-Ah-%2d-4.3-kWh-Power-Pack-Battery.html

£6,635 please

GULP 8O 8O


----------



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

Sorry...typo....should read $ not £.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

This looks like another manufacturer, Whisper Power: http://shop-microtherm.com/pdf/batteries/Lithium_Ion.pdf

I suppose the price will come down in time but maybe never to an affordable level. Even so it will be interesting to keep an eye on it.

Thanks for alerting us Kev, Alan.


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

am i reading that right a 90 amp/hr battery weighs 96 kg and a 100 a/hr = 112kg????


----------



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

Bargain....£4,225. from UK supplier, form an orderly queue please.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

wackywyco said:


> Bargain....£4,225. from UK supplier, form an orderly queue please.


I'll have 2 at that price. :roll:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

747 said:


> wackywyco said:
> 
> 
> > Bargain....£4,225. from UK supplier, form an orderly queue please.
> ...


I'll go for 4 while we're being silly :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

